# Krunic: no Milan a Genoa, Toro e Fiorentina.



## admin (5 Gennaio 2021)

Sky ribadisce ancora una volta: Krunic interessa a Torino, Genoa e Fiorentina. Ma il Milan ha detto no. Non si tocca. Il club rossonero non vuole rompere gli equlibri.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2021)

up


----------



## bmb (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ribadisce ancora una volta: Krunic interessa a Torino, Genoa e Fiorentina. Ma il Milan ha detto no. Non si tocca. Il club rossonero non vuole rompere gli equlibri.



Krunic fino a giugno ci sta. Conosce i meccanismi, appena recupereremo tutti tornerà a fare il suo ruolo, e cioè un po' di legna negli ultimi 10 minuti al posto della turca.


----------



## Kayl (5 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ribadisce ancora una volta: Krunic interessa a Torino, Genoa e Fiorentina. Ma il Milan ha detto no. Non si tocca. Il club rossonero non vuole rompere gli equlibri.



sì sì, gli equilibri... No il fatto che sono tre pezzenti in lotta per non retrocedere con niente da offrire sportivamente a lui ed economicamente a noi anche solo per andare in pari, certo.


----------

